# where to fish between here and jacksonville?



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I'm heading to Jacksonville with a friend to buy a boat on Monday. We wanted to do some inshore fishing and test it out that afternoon/evening on the way back. He's mainly into fly fishing and that is what we want to do although I will have spinning tackle w me. Anyone have some insight on some good areas that way? Don't worry we won't spread the word about spots. Just wanted to wet a line in unfamiliar waters for a change. Thanks in advance!
Keith M


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

just stay in jax and fish....have more time to fish and they have some great inshore fishing there also!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Well we will be picking the boat up around 9 or 10 that morning so we figured we could start heading back and catch the afternoon/evening bite instead of being on the water in the middle of the day


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Would lake seminole be out of the way ?

Also a couple of rivers on the way, need a map or gps in unfamiliar waters...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Ochessee Pond*

It's a long way from Jacksonville, but you might consider Ocheesee Pond just south of Sneads. It's easy to get to off I-10. There is fly fishing there. But be careful once you leave the main pond for the cypress where fishing is best. Don't get lost. I'm going to give it a try next Tue or Wed myself.

See: http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/sites-forecast/nw/ocheesee/


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

We wanna get salty! I've fished ocheesey before, its like a maze back there.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

In that case for salt, other than Jax area, you might try the Choctawhatchee River Delta, launch at Black Creek Lodge.

See


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Thanks FishWalton! Has anyone fished anywhere that way recently and had much success?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*delta*

Reds and specks are being caught but many are short. Best red fishing is the 331 bridge. Some stripers are in the mix Fair number of boats out looking for them. The bite is just starting. The mullet snatchers are loading up. Overall it's not hot but warm enough to keep anglers interested.


----------

